# Forum Learning Russian Language Pronunciation, Speech & Accent Audio Lounge  Russian National Anthem

## kwatts59

I am definitely NOT a fan for anthems, but I have to take exception to the Russian Nation Anthem.  I think this is a great song. 
Россия - священная наша держава, 
Россия - любимая наша страна. 
Могучая воля, великая слава - 
Твое достоянье на все времена! 
Russia - our sacred empire,
Russia - our beloved country.
The mighty will-power, the great glory
Your fortune for all times! 
Припев: 
Славься, Отечество наше свободное, 
Братских народов союз вековой, 
Предками данная мудрость народная! 
Славься, страна! Мы гордимся тобой! 
Refrain:
Praise our free Fatherland, 
Century-long union of fraternal brothers, 
Ancestral wisdom given to the nation! 
Praise this country! We are proud of you! 
От южных морей до полярного края 
Раскинулись наши леса и поля. 
Одна ты на свете! Одна ты такая - 
Хранимая Богом родная земля! 
From the southern seas to the polar regions 
Our woods and fields stretched. 
You are alone in the world! You are alone like such- 
The native land guarded by God! 
Refrain: 
Широкий простор для мечты и для жизни 
Грядущие нам открывают года. 
Нам силу дает наша верность Отчизне. 
Так было, так есть и так будет всегда! 
The wide open space for dreams and for living
The coming years are open for us. 
Allegiance to our Fatherland gives us strength 
So it has been, so it is and so it will always be! 
Refrain:

----------


## mishau_

The music is the same as it was in the Soviet time.
The words are written by the same author who wrote the words for Lenin's anthem, Stalin's anthem and Brezhnev's anthem, in accordance with the  epoch of each governer. So, the words are fake, made by a filp flopper. The music is a good sample of hypocrisy and symbolyzes a lot of Soviet shit, total deficit of goods and food and endless queues for everything. 
Вопрос: длинная, зеленая, колбасой пахнет - что это такое?

----------


## net surfer

Длинная палка колбасы покрытая зелёной плесенью.

----------


## Fine_Baloon

Электричка. нам часто этот вопрос препод по истории задавал =)

----------


## basurero

Я люблю российский государственный гимн. Я не могу освобождать мой мозг от этой прекрасной мелодии. Мне плевать на все другие национальные гимны, кроме российского!

----------


## ReDSanchous

Я бы сказал - Я не могу выкинуть из головы эту прекрасную мелодию.  
Тебе не нравится гимн Новой Зеландии?   ::   Мне тоже нравится наш гимн!   ::

----------


## basurero

Новозеландский гимн чуть-чуть скучен. Не так патриотический, как российский гимн.   ::

----------


## ReDSanchous

....Не такой патриотичен, как....   ::  
Надо будет послушать. На олимпиаде в Турине надо будет не забыть!

----------


## basurero

Но мы конечно ничего не выиграем.   ::

----------


## ReDSanchous

We'll see! 
Time will tell! 
Поживём увидим!

----------


## mishau_

> Мне тоже нравится наш гимн!

 А у меня он ассоциируется с ленинской комнатой, красным уголком, гонками на лафетах и прыжками из окон. Вот и министр печати сегодня выступил - будут устанавливать цензуру на интернет. Как предлог, подозреваю, взяли действия этого придурочного, который в синагоге ножом махал - якобы он из интернета все узнал. Сначала вернули гимн, потом вернут и советскую власть.

----------


## basurero

> А у меня он ассоциируется с ленинской комнатой, красным уголком, гонками на лафетах и прыжками из окон. Вот и министр печати сегодня выступил - будут устанавливать цензуру на интернет. Как предлог, подозреваю, взяли действия этого придурочного, который в синагоге ножом махал - якобы он из интернета все узнал. Сначала вернули гимн, потом вернут и советскую власть.

 Раз так хорошо, что я не понимаю лирику.   ::

----------


## ReDSanchous

Since it is a _audio_ forum, I've made a recording of my post  :P
I think the recording's turned out rather quick. 
Honestly, it's hard for me to make out the first two words in my recording! That doesn't really matter because we often speak that way.

----------


## basurero

Слишком тихо!  
I think I could use a transcription.

----------


## ReDSanchous

Увеличь громкость! Turn your volume up!  
If you still aren't able to hear anything, I'll make another recording!

----------


## basurero

I put it on full and it’s still quiet! I think I heard больше and New Zelanad.

----------


## ReDSanchous

Yeah, you're right. I'm saying those words in the recording! 
OK, I'll make another recording, so you can attempt to make it out. I'll do it later. Same reason as a few days ago - too late - my parents are fast asleep and I've no desire to wake them up! Is it ok by you?

----------


## ReDSanchous

Here is the new recording! Hope your level of volume's enough to hear it   ::

----------


## basurero

Lol ok it's loud enough now but I can't quite follow it, I suck at listening!
Here's what I think I heard, or something similar. 
ты тогда день...в Новой Зеландии уже будешь жить, а я ещё...

----------


## net surfer

> Here is the new recording! Hope your level of volume's enough to hear it  :wink:

 It's still _really_ quiet.

----------


## ReDSanchous

Ты тогда  где-нибудь в Новой Зеландии уже будешь жить, а я ещё где-нибудь пристроюсь.
What about this one? 
Lsitening is crucial. Therefore, you better think about buying some audio course! I think it would be a good idea to make more recordings, so you can see how young native Russian speakers speak. It would be great if someone else joined me in doing so   ::  
net surfer, why don't you buy a new speaker?

----------


## net surfer

> It would be great if someone else joined me in doing so  :roll:

 Some old lady? ;)

----------


## ReDSanchous

Whoever you want!  :P  Would you like to join me? D'you have a mic?

----------


## basurero

I listen to the radio a lot and can understand about 20% of it. But then again the radio is easier to understand than normal speech because they have to speak clearly.  
К сожалению я не могу купить audio course потому что у меня недостаточно денег! До сих пор я только изучаю русский язык путём интернета.

----------


## ReDSanchous

Is an audio course so steep that you can't get it? How much is it? That's wonderful you listen to the radio a lot. What's its name? 
Learning a foreign language by means of the Internet is fairly good if you see your making progress.  
Does anyone have a mic, so we can help poor basusero?   ::

----------


## net surfer

> net surfer, why don't you buy a new speaker?

 Why don't you learn how to use audio recording software? ;)
Your recording is on the left, mine is on the right.
I hope you can see the difference in levels.

----------


## net surfer

> Whoever you want!  :P  Would you like to join me? D'you have a mic?

 What am I supposed to do?
By the way as you probably noticed, I've been making recordings when someone asked for it.

----------


## basurero

> Does anyone have a mic, so we can help poor basusero? Wink

  ::    

> Is an audio course so steep that you can't get it? How much is it? That's wonderful you listen to the radio a lot. What's its name?
> Learning a foreign language by means of the Internet is fairly good if you see your making progress.

 Я слушаю радиостанцию Эхо Москвы!  
Hmm, I never have looked for an audiocourse specifically, I doubt they even sell them anywhere near where I live. Plus I find that kind of staged listening a bit tedious, I prefer the radio because it's more realistic.

----------


## ReDSanchous

I use Cool Edit. This prog's pretty good, I think. 
I remember you making recordings. We could try synchronizing some of our posts here. I think it will be great help to Russian learners   ::   
basusero, I agree that most audiocourses are not realistic, which makes them, like you said, tedious. It's way more interesting to listen to real things such as news, for example.
Эхо Москвы. Well, many don't like this radio because, as they say, there are a load of Jews on this radio. It's considered here in Russia that Jews see things quite differently from Russians   ::   Anywayz, whatever radio announcers' nationality is listening to it should help you improve your listening skills!

----------


## basurero

Yeh a learners audio thread sounds like a good idea. And the native english speakers can also make recordings for russians too. 
EXO MOCKBbI is pretty good I reckon, lots of talk-shows and stuff. My listening skill aren't yet quite up to discerning whether they see things from a Jewish point of view, so that doesn't matter to me for the time being.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Strange, I didn't notice any pro-jew bias in Ekho Moskvy. It is usually pretty serious and have some hillarious people calling in. The talk show hosts are very rude to their listeners, but then the listeners are never on-topic either. Very interesting. The debates are also very hot, interrupting each other all the time. No, this ain't no National Public Radio!   ::  I love it!

----------


## kwatts59

Я предпочитаю "Русское Радио - больше чем радио".  http://www.rusradio.ru/live/default.asp

----------


## mishau_

> Strange, I didn't notice any pro-jew bias in Ekho Moskvy.

 No, not bias. It's consideired that Jews occupy all that is for Russians. I remeber a case in connection with that. Once my firends and I were invited to the New Year celebration in a familiy that hated Jews very much. Their daughter had long hair and big darkened glasses. As soon as one of my friends saw her he said "Oh, she's just Gradsky!" ( :: . He had probably wanted to make a compliment, but didn't know that they couldn't stand Jews. So, the girl took great offence and got totally dissapointed. She never appeared again during the rest of the night. And her parents all the night were asking me, like, "How come your friend found so much similarity? Tell me, does she really look like Gradsky, doesn't she?". I needed to answer: "No, no. Of course, not. She's pretty Russian". 
*
Александр Градский

----------


## net surfer

> I use Cool Edit. This prog's pretty good, I think.

 You just need to amplify the recodring if you can't increase input volume or speak louder.    

> I remember you making recordings. We could try synchronizing some of our posts here. I think it will be great help to Russian learners  :wink:

 I still have no idea how to do it, but we can try. 
PS: your amplified recording

----------

